# Hardwood suppliers on Long Island, NY



## shakerrepros (Feb 3, 2010)

Been a while since I've had the opportunity to build a piece. All of the regular hardwood suppliers I used on Long Island have unfortunately closed shop. Cherry, walnut and curly maple are my species of choice. Can anyone suggest suppliers with quality wood? Thanx


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

One of the suggestions I have when I see posts like this is to suggest checking Craigslist, if you have not already done so. Lumber deals will generally appear in the materials section. Here is a search for hardwood lumber in the Long Island site.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a place that could help

http://www.woodfinder.com/


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not on Long Island, but Rosenzweig Lumber in the Bronx is a great place…a candy store for wood lovers.
You can spend as much time as you want picking thru their stock, and nobody bothers you.


----------

